# Problem with Dulux Once



## dlowry_uk (25 Apr 2006)

Anyone used this stuff? Having renovated all our downstairs woodwork, I decided to use Dulux Once brilliant white, hoping to cut down on the number of coats needed - it appears there really is no such thing as a free lunch though.

I used 1 coat of combined primer/undercoat (although the tin says its not necessary), lightly sanded, then applied the Once. It was almost impossible to layoff evenly, and the finish is rather streaky. I tried both synthetic and good bristle brushes. The final nail is that its already yellowing significantly less than 3 months later!

Elsewhere in the house, I've used a conventional high gloss white on wood with great results - still brilliant white after several years. End result - I'll have to do it all again with a "proper" gloss.

Anyone else had problems like this? Also, is it safe to apply the new gloss directly on the Once, after a light sanding. I'm worried about the yellowing leaching through.

Thanks
Drew


----------



## ike (25 Apr 2006)

It's acrylic-based isn't it? More and more paint products are going acrylic. All down to environmental concerns about reducing VOC emissions. I think they are a poor substitute for oil based paints/varnishes and inferior in smoothness, finish and weather-resistance. I now use Dulux Professional Undercoat and liquid gloss paints. 

I don't think there's a problem painting over the existing paint. The yellowing is probably caused by UV.

Ike


----------



## Adam (25 Apr 2006)

I tried it. Had to paint two coats, at which point, it rather didn't do what it said on the tin.

I found the coverage just wasn't good enough. 

Won't be using it again.

Adam


----------



## dlowry_uk (25 Apr 2006)

Ike,
Is there a significant advantage in using quality (and expensive) undercoats for interior work? I've tended to skimp on primer/undercoat (B&Q own brand etc), but if it has a significant effect on quality of finish and durability it may be worth spending a bit more.

I'm ashamed to be asking these questions in a way - my dad was a professional painter & decorator all his working life, but I never took an interest until I had a house, family etc to cater for 

Drew


----------



## StevieB (25 Apr 2006)

Similar experience here, always needed two coats of Once paints. Its thicker than normal paint and does not brush out as well so now I buy normal gloss and expect to do two coats.

As to undercoat/primer, I haven't found using an expensive one to be any different to a cheap one - its primary purpose is to make paint stick to a surface that otherwise wouldn't allow paint to adhere. Since I have never had paint peel away using a cheap undercoat I use a cheap one!

Steve.


----------



## tim (25 Apr 2006)

I reckon its called that because thats the number of times you'll buy it. Certainly true in my case. Utter rubbish.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## ike (25 Apr 2006)

> Is there a significant advantage in using quality (and expensive) undercoats for interior work?



Once I would have said no. But after I used the Professional Undercoat I would't use anything else - it's gives excellent coverage and it's not significantly more expensive than other branded paint - given it's speed of application, coverage and smoothness, I reckon it's good value. I think it's the longish drying time that's often sways people to choose (unknowingly) rubbish, 'instant results' paint products over a quality, long-lasting paint (not intended in any way as a personal comment to yourself BTW - Tim sums it up succinctly). 

It might only be available in 2.5L cans though.

Ike


----------



## Vormulac (25 Apr 2006)

I used it too, and have to echo the experiences already shared here, it needed at least 2 coats. Expensive junk.  

V.


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Apr 2006)

In my experience, if you know how to paint properly then stick to the traditional style undercoat and liquid gloss paint. Modern non-drip, one-coat types of paint seem to be designed to work best for those who don't really know how to apply the old-style paints and just slap it on. My mother-in-law gets on very well with it :shock: :roll: 

I find that if you use traditional techniques when applying modern paints, then the finished result always looks poor. Like others, I've now gone back to "proper paint" :wink: 

Paul


----------



## andrewm (25 Apr 2006)

I used Dulux professional fast drying undercoat for the first time at the end of last year and now wouldn't use anything else. It's water based, it covers well and provides a good key for the top coat. It dries in a couple of hours so the whole painting job can be completed in a day. No more waiting overnight for the undercoat to dry. Unfortunately they don't yet do a top coat to match. 

Andrew


----------



## dlowry_uk (25 Apr 2006)

Tend to agree with Paul. I worked some school hols with my dad, enough to be confident I know how to paint - which is why I got worried by the failure to get a decent finish with this stuff.

He's no longer around, but dad would doubtless have something to say about all the new-fangled "easy" paints for DIY - wasn't like that in his day! 

Drew


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2006)

Paul Chapman":vsh803bt said:


> Modern non-drip, one-coat types of paint seem to be designed to work best for those who don't really know how to apply the old-style paints and just slap it on.


I resemble that remark...  Probably I'm guilty of being more concerned with just getting it done at all than what the finish is like - I leave that for the woodworking. 

I'll slink away in shame now then, shall I? 8-[ 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Apr 2006)

Alf":29v93f79 said:


> Paul Chapman":29v93f79 said:
> 
> 
> > Modern non-drip, one-coat types of paint seem to be designed to work best for those who don't really know how to apply the old-style paints and just slap it on.
> ...



Alf, if your painting is only half as good as your woodworking, then it will be better than most people can do 8) :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Taffy Turner (26 Apr 2006)

tim":1is335qu said:


> I reckon its called that because thats the number of times you'll buy it.



    ROTFL

Taffy


----------

